
60% of French people fear the collapse of our civilization - herogreen
https://www.reddit.com/r/collapse/comments/e5xj6l/nearly_6_in_10_french_people_fear_the_collapse_of/
======
ergothus
This question really involves around what civilization is, and how durable one
thinks it is. Depending on viewpoint, there have been countless collapses of
civilizations, and it is quite reasonable to consider ours at risk.

What do you view a collapse to be like? It doesnt have to a post apocalyptic
wasteland. All we need is for enough base assumptions to break, and then
things start to domino out of control. We have lots of triggers, and so far
(from my bubble) the stability of the system as a whole has prevented any
local collapse from growing too big. But looking at the many localized
collapses of my lifetime doesnt really fill me with utter confidence.

Everything is built on trust of the system, but as that trust grows fragile it
gets easier for the next problem to grow, and every unanswered problem reduces
stress on the system.

I've been reading into the Bronze Age Collapse and...in my uneducated,
anecdotal view, it feels painfully possible.

------
ncmncm
They know something. Fascists have discovered how to use modern media to take
over governments. The outcome is predictable.

------
skitout
Don't you ?

------
DeonPenny
They've been protesting for weeks it probably feel that way but it wont

~~~
skitout
Many are protesting to avoid the collapse...

